# Projector Shutting Down



## lbcfrank (May 16, 2013)

I have a Sanyo PLC-XT11 projector that shuts down on start-up. Filters are clean. It will start normally if I wait several hours before attempting start-up again.This is a recent problem. High Temp warning light is not on. Lamp is still fairly new.

Any ideas?

Frank Chyz
Media Director
Liberty Baptist Church
Ellenboro, NC


----------



## MNicolai (May 16, 2013)

I believe you'll have to send it in to Panasonic for repair. I had a different model Sanyo projector in our shop last September experiencing what appears to be the same symptoms as your projector. I do not recall what Panasonic said the issue was -- possibly the power supply.

They repaired the projector under warranty. Believe it was a two-week turnaround time give or take from when we shipped it out of our shop to when they had it back to us.


----------



## LavaASU (May 16, 2013)

Is the projector under warranty?

What does the menu say lamp and filter (if it has a filter hours counter) hours are?

What lights are on and what color/pattern when it shuts down?


----------



## Van (May 16, 2013)

Yep, I'm betting it's a thermal switch in the PSU or in the lamp housing sending it a shut down signal.


----------



## lbcfrank (May 16, 2013)

LavaASU said:


> Is the projector under warranty?
> 
> What does the menu say lamp and filter (if it has a filter hours counter) hours are?
> 
> What lights are on and what color/pattern when it shuts down?



No longer under warranty. It does not come on. Within 2 or 3 seconds of the fan motor starting, it goes into shut down mode with accelerated fan (as it should under normakl shut down). 

No lights or color pattern appears, it shuts down too quickly for it to enve light up at all.

Frank


----------



## LavaASU (May 16, 2013)

Ok. So, when you plug it in and turn on, it doesn't work. Is it plugged in before the initial turn on attempt? Are you then leaving it plugged in when you wait several hours and it works?

Sounds like an interlock/switch of some sort. These usually do heat up somewhat when sitting in standby, so possibly that is affecting an intermittent switch...


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 16, 2013)

You have four indicator LEDs on the top of the projector. When you have an immediate shut down, there should be some sequence of flashing lights. Check page 47 of your user manual which will help you find a starting place for your problem. Since you indicate that it will start if you leave it alone for awhile, are you making sure that the projector is fully ready before attempting start-up? It is possible that you aren't giving it enough time for the capacitors to charge (though in that case it shouldn't even allow you to attempt to start).


----------



## lbcfrank (May 19, 2013)

I appreciate the responses, thank you. I replaced the lamp assembly and so far the the projector is working properly. If it acts up again, I'll have to send it out for repair estimate.
Frank


----------

